# Saying Goodbye to Tessa



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

We had to have our 18 ½ year old Jack Russell put down on Saturday due to her failing health and increased suffering
She was a tough old bxxxger but gentle as a lamb (except for rabbits and my youngest daughter now aged 41)
It’s strange though but we haven’t grieved for her as much as we did for her elder sister Meggy who was put down over 3 years ago
I guess it was because Meggy was the top dog and more of a pal to us both
So its farewell Tessa; thank you for all the fun and pleasure you gave us
Sad wheels
MGB


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sorry to hear our your Tessa's leaving - mind you, 18½ seems a fine age for a dog.

We often see our neighbour over the road with his Jack Russell. Lively little wotsit, screaming round at a hundred miles an hour. He's a good rabbiter too, apparently.

Gerald


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw MGB sorry at your loss but like already said good age. Sometimes its just time to go isn't it? Maybe gone but never forgotten......!

Greenie


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry you have lost the old girl,I know you will always think of her they stay with you forever bless'em!
I know you will think of her and her sister all the time and think of all the funny and amusing things they have done!
What a good age,she must have had a great life.
Take care,
Val


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Tessa*

Sorry to hear about Tessa. I know what it's like. 18 1/2 years is a very good innings.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tessa, I love Jack Russels they have so much character

I bet you will remember all the fun she gave you, and she was a fantastic age,

my old dog is a Jack Russell/Lancashire Heeler cross, although he has more Jackie in him than heeler, he is about 18 now and has only 3 legs, he manages very well, I dread the time when we will have to let him go

Take care


Anne


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

So sorry for your loss  

Run Free Tessa


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear of Tessa's passing. You have my sympathies I know what it's like to lose a friend.


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Tessa. She was a good age.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss.
You will miss her but you must have lots of happy memories to look back on.
Take care,
Sharon and Steve


----------



## JacSprat (May 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear about Tessa - I only hope Murph will last to that ancient age!
Best wishes,
Jacq and Murph


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sad to hear your news. Sometimes it is a relief we feel that all the suffering is over?
Best Wishes
Pat


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My thoughts are with you at this sad time...........run free at Rainbow Bridge Tessa.


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Many thanks to all those respondants for their sympathy and best wishes
I like the expression 'Run Free Tessa'. I think I'll have that as a logo or a reminder somewhere in my MH
RFT
MGB


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Just logged on and have read your news mgb. So sorry. She'll leave a gap in your life after such a long time. 

I can't read Rainbow Bridge without crying, but it's because I remember all my pet friends as they should be remembered.

Run free at the Bridge little one.

Sue


----------

